# Uniques 4th annual bike n pedal show n model car hop



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

March 14th 2014 Saturday same location just the name changed to GOLDEN LANES. will have model car hop off again. Indoors only for those that qualify . More info coming soon.. hope to see all you again.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 1303401
> March 14th 2014 Saturday same location just the name changed to GOLDEN LANES. will have model car hop off again. Indoors only for those that qualify . More info coming soon.. hope to see all you again.


Nice lands on my birthday


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Socios will be there again to support.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Hope too see good times


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Socios will be there again to support.


 thanks socios look forward to seeing you all again..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

this year I didn't show,but had the opportunity to check out the show.good turn out.i'm sure next year will be just as good,if not.....BETTER!!!!!props to Short Dogg,Uniques and everyone who supported the show.see you guys next year


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> this year I didn't show,but had the opportunity to check out the show.good turn out.i'm sure next year will be just as good,if not.....BETTER!!!!!props to Short Dogg,Uniques and everyone who supported the show.see you guys next year


thanks g.. we're not pros but we do try to give you all a good show one to remember. We still learning but will continue to make it better n fix things each year.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

What up shortdog you TOPDOGS will be in the house...!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> this year I didn't show,but had the opportunity to check out the show.good turn out.i'm sure next year will be just as good,if not.....BETTER!!!!!props to Short Dogg,Uniques and everyone who supported the show.see you guys next year


Atleast you went to go check it out bro.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Short Doog your efforts are appreciated.especially that its a show for the kids.

Thanks Raul.i hope we can all kick it next year....next time I will bowl....


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> What up shortdog you TOPDOGS will be in the house...!!!


thanks g.. look forward to meeting up with u guys again


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Atleast you went to go check it out bro.


 I agree . Thanks for the support bro


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> Bump TTT !!!!


bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> Bump TTT !!!!


bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> Bump TTT !!!!


ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good seeing you at the show homie. Socios bc will be back again next year.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Same here g. N thanks look forward to seeing u all again


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


thanks for the bump


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Are you guys going to make event shirts


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Are you guys going to make event shirts


 something to look into if I can find someone to get us a great deal


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> something to look into if I can find someone to get us a great deal


Nice....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/events/701858736555535/


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/701858736555535/


bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Please help share and pass the word the location has changed for next year's show. Will still be on March 14th 2015 in the city of Moreno Valley but the location as being relocated thank you all sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Next year's show has been relocated to Mystic Falls Banquet & Event Ct
24318 Hemlock Ave.*‪#‎A‬-1*
MORENO VALLEY, CA 92557
951- 247-6786 any questions contact shorty 951-230-5118.. Please help spreed the word and repost or share please. Thank you and see you all March 14th.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Please help share and pass the word the location has changed for next year's show. Will still be on March 14th 2015 in the city of Moreno Valley but the location as being relocated thank you all sorry for the inconvenience


Damn that sucks....the bowling alley was a good spot


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Damn that sucks....the bowling alley was a good spot


yea but they no longer in business


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> yea but they no longer in business


that sucks....we will see you at the new location....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> that sucks....we will see you at the new location....


Kool thanks bro


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking forward to this show. TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Looking forward to this show. TTT


thanks we look forward to seing u all again


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Bump for the homies


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 1413081
> Next year's show has been relocated to Mystic Falls Banquet & Event Ct
> 24318 Hemlock Ave.*‪#‎A‬-1*
> MORENO VALLEY, CA 92557
> 951- 247-6786 any questions contact shorty 951-230-5118.. Please help spreed the word and repost or share please. Thank you and see you all March 14th.


Damn, I'm going to miss the bowling alley but I think this new spot will be cool with everyone in one room now.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Damn, I'm going to miss the bowling alley but I think this new spot will be cool with everyone in one room now.


Most likely gonna be all all out door show now. We have one building. Bit well have more info shortly


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> ttt


ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> bump


Bump


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

send me some forms


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> send me some forms


Will do soon as there finish


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


sorry to change the location again on you guys we found a bigger and better location at the March Air Reserve Base date wIll still be the same March 14th. Will post the rest of the flyer soon


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

New bigger and better location March Air reserve base Moreno Valley March 14th cash prizes for low rider bike trike and pedal of the year presented by Sprockets Magazine .. 9512305118 if you have any questions.. Thanks. Shorty Uniques IE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 1520738
> View attachment 1520746
> New bigger and better location March Air reserve base Moreno Valley March 14th cash prizes for low rider bike trike and pedal of the year presented by Sprockets Magazine .. 9512305118 if you have any questions.. Thanks. Shorty Uniques IE


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 1520738
> View attachment 1520746
> New bigger and better location March Air reserve base Moreno Valley March 14th cash prizes for low rider bike trike and pedal of the year presented by Sprockets Magazine .. 9512305118 if you have any questions.. Thanks. Shorty Uniques IE


Bump


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Keep on bumpin


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Zitro881 said:


> Keep on bumpin
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

March 14th UNIQUES LOWRIDER BIKE & PEDAL SUPER SHOW presented by SPROCKETS MAGAZINE cash prizes for lowrider bike trike n pedal of the year.. 
u.s.vets-inland empire 
15105 6th street 
March arb CA 92518 
Hit me up for pre reg forms vendor spots.. 9512305118 shorty


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Zitro881 said:


> Keep on bumpin
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Don't forget the model car hop presented by young hogg and Crenshaw sundays. Also the sound off competition. .. bring your model car hoppers and your stereos .. March 14th UNIQUES LOWRIDER BIKE & PEDAL SUPER SHOW presented by SPROCKETS MAGAZINE cash prizes for lowrider bike trike n pedal of the year.. u.s.vets-inland empire 
15105 6th street 
March arb CA 92518 
Hit me up for pre reg forms vendor spots.. 9512305118 shorty...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Don't forget the model car hop presented by young hogg and Crenshaw sundays. Also the sound off competition. .. bring your model car hoppers and your stereos .. March 14th UNIQUES LOWRIDER BIKE & PEDAL SUPER SHOW presented by SPROCKETS MAGAZINE cash prizes for lowrider bike trike n pedal of the year.. u.s.vets-inland empire
> 15105 6th street
> March arb CA 92518
> Hit me up for pre reg forms vendor spots.. 9512305118 shorty...


Bump


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT, homie for the best bike show.......


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT CANT WAIT FOR GOOD SHOW !!!!!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

EL Presumido said:


> TTT, homie for the best bike show.......


thank u guys.. but it's all of you that make it a great show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 1538073
> TTT CANT WAIT FOR GOOD SHOW !!!!!!!!


 I want that trike..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 1538073
> TTT CANT WAIT FOR GOOD SHOW !!!!!!!!


Just a couple months away


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Just a couple months away


Big thanks to all of the clubs solo riders that come every year. . Comment if you see your city or club.. rep it... who's coming this year and who will take club participation. . Last year's winners LATINS FINEST..
club participation winners
2012 ONTARIO CLASSICS 
2013 VIEJITOS 
2014 LATINS FINEST


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 1544034


All being shipped out tomorrow keep a eye out for your pre reg form


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> All being shipped out tomorrow keep a eye out for your pre reg form


March 14th lock in that date


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> March 14th lock in that date


We got a few live performances going down MARCH 14TH at the UNIQUES BIKE &PEDAL SUPER SHOW.. Mellow Man Ace, Bravia Nortena, Sick Society Musik and more to be announced later.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> All being shipped out tomorrow keep a eye out for your pre reg form


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> We got a few live performances going down MARCH 14TH at the UNIQUES BIKE &PEDAL SUPER SHOW.. Mellow Man Ace, Bravia Nortena, Sick Society Musik and more to be announced later.


Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Ttt


If you haven't got a pre reg yet hit me up with your address.. deadline for pre reg price is Feb 28th. Don't forget to send a pic of your entry with the form.. anything received after Feb 28th will be counted as partial payment and balance due day of show... thanks everyone..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> If you haven't got a pre reg yet hit me up with your address.. deadline for pre reg price is Feb 28th. Don't forget to send a pic of your entry with the form.. anything received after Feb 28th will be counted as partial payment and balance due day of show... thanks everyone..


bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 1558770


Looking sharp with this tbt pic


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 1558770


 This year we will be having lowrider bike, trike & pedal car of the year brought to you by sprockets magazine along with cash prizes.. totally separate from best of show awards. So get at @sprocketsmag for you sprockets issue..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 1558770


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 1558770


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> ttt


=====FREE TO ALL SPECTATORS ======
===FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE=== March 14th 2015 biggest bike n pedal show around . Spread the word and let's make this a show one to remember.. live performances plenty of food and other vendors lots for the kids to do. Let's not forget were helping the VETS raise money for their food program.. pre reg cut off date Feb 28th $15 . After that it's $25 for all entries .. hit me up for your pre reg forms ...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> =====FREE TO ALL SPECTATORS ======
> ===FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE=== March 14th 2015 biggest bike n pedal show around . Spread the word and let's make this a show one to remember.. live performances plenty of food and other vendors lots for the kids to do. Let's not forget were helping the VETS raise money for their food program.. pre reg cut off date Feb 28th $15 . After that it's $25 for all entries .. hit me up for your pre reg forms ...


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> =====FREE TO ALL SPECTATORS ======
> ===FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE=== March 14th 2015 biggest bike n pedal show around . Spread the word and let's make this a show one to remember.. live performances plenty of food and other vendors lots for the kids to do. Let's not forget were helping the VETS raise money for their food program.. pre reg cut off date Feb 28th $15 . After that it's $25 for all entries .. hit me up for your pre reg forms ...


2015 pre reg clubs
Together b.c
Solo riders (no club) affliation 
Latin life b.c
Old memories b.c
Majestics b.c
Best of friends b.c
Bomb life b.c
Valley's finest b.c
Elite b.c
909 Kreationz b.c
Oneway b.c
Temptation b.c
Techniques b.c
Traffic b.c
Lo Nuestro b.c
Memories b.c
Latin luxury b.c
Top dogs b.c
Latin finest b.c
Viejitos b.c
Legions b.c
Real Classics b.c
Empires Finest b.c
Bajitos b.c 
Kinfoke b.c 
Nokturnal b.c
Southern Royalty b.c
Generations of Class b.c
Family Affair b.c
Artistic cruisers b.c
Treasure out of darkness b.c
Original Ridaz LA b.c

If you havent registered yet get at me. Or u can do day of show. 

Were the rest of the bike clubs at?? 
Post your club or bike..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Probably not going to make it this year bro


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Probably not going to make it this year bro


Aww man that sucks.. hopefully next year then.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> 2015 pre reg clubs
> Together b.c
> Solo riders (no club) affliation
> Latin life b.c
> ...


Bump


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

VENOM WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like it was a good show


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Any pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

David831 said:


> Any pics


Nope


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Nope


Working on getting them. Wasn't able to shoot any but getting them emailed to me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Working on getting them. Wasn't able to shoot any but getting them emailed to me



Orale


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

nada?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

David831 said:


> Any pics


sorry so late been busy


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> sorry so late been busy


uniques super show 2015


----------

